# Honda EU6500is Battery Replacement



## TONASKET

Just replaced the Yuasa battery in my EU6500is with a MotoBatt MBTX91 which is a AGM batt. The Yuasa lasted 5 1/2 years. I looked at several brands online before I bought the MotoBatt. 

I bought it from Amazon for $67.43 shipped but there were other retailers online that charged basically the same price . 

This is about 1/2 the price of the Yuasa battery. The battery was just about the same size, fit well, had the same terminal hook ups and roughly the same specs. The Gen started as soon as I put it in without needing a charge. 

Note: don't run the Gen with the batt cover off or it will surge when running.

So far so good.


----------



## Chendler

What I*read*I really liked it.*Thank you for*your information!


----------



## Desy 20

For a very long time I was looking for information on this topic. Thanks to all!


----------



## StormReady

Just noticed the post. Good info. Maybe I'll try the battery recommended.


----------



## Dutchy491

You do realize that the original post was some 9 years ago, and that his Yuasa lasted 5.5 years?? Maybe he’ll respond with info on how long his Motobatt lasted. Seems like You’ve got lotsa time to wait for him. Lol


----------



## pipe

To add to necropost, this is what we use on some older Honda gens








Amazon.com: Shotgun YTZ14S-BS High Performance Power Sports Battery 12V 10Ah 255CCA Replacement : Automotive


Buy Shotgun YTZ14S-BS High Performance Power Sports Battery 12V 10Ah 255CCA Replacement: Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

